# Le mind mapping sur l'Ipad



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2010)

Hello ! Que pensez-vous du mind mapping (ou carte heuristique ou "mentale") sur l'ipad ? Je veux dire : est-ce une bonne idée ? Quels défauts y voyez-vous ? Buzan (son concepteur) en annonce la sortie imminente : http://www.thinkbuzan.com/uk/newsletters/april2010#iphone
Un avis sur la question ?


----------



## Dandy (23 Avril 2010)

Honnêtement j'ai pas trouvé l'appli iPhone de buzan reelement optimisé. J'espère que ça sera mieux sur ipad! Je testerais courant de semaine prochaine!


----------



## tmeritan (24 Avril 2010)

Je suis ultrafan des cartes heuristiques, je ne travaille même qu'avec ça. Par contre je me demande ce que ça pourrait donner sur iPad ... Mais je veux bien être beta testeur


----------

